# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  تقسيم العقوبات( القانون الجنائى القسم العام)

## ahmed sabry

_تقسيم العقوبات_
*أولاً: تقسيم العقوبات من حيث جسامتها*
تنقسم العقوبات  من حيث جسامتها إلى (عقوبات الجنايات) و(عقوبات الجنح) و(عقوبات  المخالفات): وضابط هذا التقسيم هو مدى جسامة العقوبة المقابل لمدى جسامة  الجريمة.
فالعقوبات الأصلية المقررة للجنايات هي: الإعدام والسجن المؤبد والسجن المشدد والسجن،
والعقوبات الأصلية المقررة للجنح هي: الحبس والغرامة التي يزيد أثصى مقدار لها على مائة جنيه،
وعقوبة المخالفات هي: الغرامة التي لا يزيد أقصى مقدارها على مائة جنيه.
وأهمية  هذا التقسيم أنه يتخذ ضابطاً لتعيين نوع الجريمة، فهو أساس التقسيم  الثلاثي للجرائم إلى جنايات وجنح ومخالفات. والعقوبة التي تعين نوع الجريمة  هي تلك التي ينص عليها القانون وليستع العقوبه التي ينطق بها القاضي في  حكمه.
*ثانياً: تقسيم العقوبات من حيث مساسها بحقوق المحكوم عليه*
1-العقوبات البدنية
هي  التي تمس حق المحكوم عليه في الحياه أو في سلامة جسمه (كالإعدام والجَلْد  ودمغ المحكوم عليه بطابع على جلده، وبتر بعض الأطراف، والتعذيب) – ويتضمن  التشريع الجنائي المصري الإعدام - والجلد كعقوبة تأديبية للبالغين في  الأنظمة الداخلية للسجون.

2- العقوبات الماسة بالحرية
هي التي تمس حق المحكوم عليه في التنقل، وهي تكون:
(سالبة  للحرية)؛ وهي التي يقتضي تنفيذها وضع المحكوم عليه في مكان مخصص للاعتقال  أو في السجن، وهذه العقوبات في التشريع المصري هي السجن المؤبد والسجن  المشدد والسجن والحبس.
(مقيدة للحرية)؛ لا يقتضي تنفيذها وضع المحكوم  عليه في السجن، وإنما مجرد تقييد حريته في الحركة والتنقل، مثال ذلك الوضع  تحت مراقبة الشرطة، وتحديد إقامة المتهم في مكان معين أو منعه من ارتياد  أماكن معينة أو من مزاولة مهنة معينة.
3- العقوبات السالبة للحقوق
هي  التي تؤدي إلى حرمان المحكوم عليه من مباشرة بعض الأعمال التي كان يجوز له  في الأصل مباشرتها لولا الحكم الصادر ضده. مثال ذلك الحرمان من الحقوق  والمزايا المنصوص عليها في المادة (25 عقوبات) والعزل من الوظائف الأميرية  المنصوص عليها في المادتين (27) و(29).
4- العقوبة الماسة بالشرف والاعتبار
هي  التي تنال من مكانة المحكوم عليه في المجتمع بأن تحقره عن طريق التشهير  بجريمته أو إعلان عقوبته أو حرمانه من حقوق تفترض ثقة المجتمع فيمن يتمتع  بها؛ مثال ذلك نشر الحكم الصادر بعقوبة في جريدة أو أكثر وإلصاقه على  الجدران (198 عقوبات).
5- العقوبات المالية
هي التي تنال من الذمة  المالية للمحكوم عليه، سواء بالزيادة من عناصرها السلبية وهذه هي الغرامة،  أو بالإنقاص من عناصرها الإيجابية بحرمان المحكوم عليه من ملكية مال ما،  وهذه هي المصادرة.
*ثالثاً: تقسيم العقوبات من حيث مدتها إلى مؤبدة ومؤقتة*
يقتصر  نطاق هذا التقسيم على العقوبات التي يستغرق تنفيذها مدة من الزمن، فتكون  المدة أحد عناصرها والوسيلة إلى قياس جسامتها، فكلما ازدادت الجسامة كلما  طالت المدة، وتبلغ أقصى الجسامة حين تصل إلى التأبيد.
[ العقوبة المؤبدة ] مفروض أنها تستغرق حياة المحكوم عليه بها، لأنها لا تنقضي مهما طال من زمن.
[ العقوبة المؤقتة ] فهي التي تنتهي بمضي مدة معينة طالت أم قصرت.
وعلى ذلك؛ فإن العقوبات التي يتصور في شأنها التأقيت والتأبيد هي العقوبات الماسة بالحرية والعقوبات الماسة بالاعتبار.

*رابعاً: تقسيم العقوبات من حيث أصالتها وعدم أصالتها*

1- العقوبات الأصلية
هي  الجزاء الأساسي للجريمة، ولا تقع إلا إذا نطق بها القاضي وحدد نوعها  ومقدارها، ويجوز أن توقع وحدها فلا تكون إلى جانبها عقوبة تكميلية أو  تبعية. وقد عرفت محكمة النقض العقوبة الأصلية بقولها: [ أن العقوبة تعتبر  أصلية إذا كونت العقاب الأساسي والمباشر للجريمة، والتي توقع منفردة بغير  أن يكون القضاء بها معلقاً على حكم بعقوبة أخرى ]
والعقوبات الأصلية  المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات هي: الإعدام – والسجن المؤبد والمشدد –  والسجن – والحبس بنوعيه البسيط ومع الشغل – والغرامة – والوضع تحت مراقبة  الشرطة.
كما أن العقوبات المقررة للمجرمين الأحداث تعتبر عقوبة أصلية  لأنه يحكم بها بمفردها، ولا ينفي هذا الوصف عنها كونها تدابير تهذيبية في  حقيقتها (مثل تسليم الحدث إلى والديه أو لمن له حق الولاية أو إرساله إلى  مدرسة إصلاحية أو محل آخر معين من قبل الحكومة)
وقد يتضمن النص عقوبتين  أصليتين؛ قد يجمع القاضي بينهما وجوباً، كالسجن والغرامة المحددة (أي غير  النسبية) في بعض الجنايات، أو كالحبس مع نفس الغرامة في بعض الجنح، أو قد  يختار بينهما في جنح أخرى. وهذا الوضع لا ينفي عن العقوبتين معاً – حتى عند  الجمع بينهما في نص واحد أو في حكم واحد – صفتهما كعقوبتين أصليتين ما دام  قد ورد ذكرهما في المواد من (13) إلى (23) من قانون العقوبات.
ويُعتبر  الوضع تحت مراقبة الشرطة عقوبة مساوية للحبس في أحكام العود، كما تخصم منها  مدة الحبس الاحتياطي عند التنفيذ أسوة بالحبس، كما تخضع لنظام الجب أسوة  بالحبس عند الحكم على نفس المتهم بعقوبة سجن مشدد عن جريمة أخرى وقعت منه،  متى توافرت باقي شروط الجب.
2- العقوبات غير الأصلية (العقوبات التبعية – العقوبات التكميلية)
وهي تشمل العقوبات التبعية والعقوبات التكميلية.
2-1  العقوبات التبعية: هي جزاء ثانوي يلحق بالمحكوم عليه بقوة القانون عند  الحكم عليه بعقوبة أصلية، فتنفذها السلطة المختصة بغير ما حاجة إلى حكم  يصدر بها من القاضي. وتهدف هذه العقوبة إلى تدعيم العقوبة الأصلية، ولذلك  لا يتصور توقيعها وحدها ولا يملك الإعفاء منها. وبناءً على ذلك فإنه يجوز  للنيابة العامة أن تطلب أول مرة من المحكمة الاستئنافية توقيع العقوبة  التبعية التي أغفلت محكمة أول درجة القضاء بها، ويجوز للمحكمة الاستئنافية  أن توقع هذه العقوبة دون حاجة إلى لفت نظر الدفاع إلى طلب النيابة العامة.
والعقوبات  التبعية ورد ذكرها في المادة (25) من قانون العقوبات، ومن العقوبات  التبعية أيضاً الوضع تحت مراقبة الشرطة في صورة معينة واردة في نصي قانون  العقوبات رقم (28) و(75/2): [ (28) كل من يحكم عليه بالسجن المشدد أو السجن  لجناية مخلة بأمن الحكومة أو تزييف نقود أو سرقة أو قتل في الأحوال  المبينة في المادة (234) من هذا القانون أو لجناية من المنصوص عليها في  المادتين (256) و(368) يجب وضعه بعد انقضاء مدة عقوبته تحت مراقبة البوليس  مدة مساوية لمدة عقوبته، بدون أن تزيد مدة المراقبة على خمس سنين، ومع ذلك  يجوز للقاضي أن يخفض مدة المراقبة أو أن يقضي بعدمها جملةً ]. [ (75/2) إذا  عُفِيَ عن المحكوم عليه بالسجن المؤبد أو بدأت عقوبته، وَجَبَ وضعه حتماً  تحت مراقبة البوليس مدة خمس سنين ]
2-2 العقوبات التكميلية: هي جزاء  ثانوي يوقع على المتهم عند الحكم عليه في بعض الجرائم بشرط أن ينص عليها  القاضي في حكمه، وتهدف العقوبة التكميلية إلى توفير الجزاء الكامل للجريمة  ولا توقع إلا إذا نطق بها القاضي وحدد نوعها، ولا يتصور أن ينطق بها  بمفردها، ويتصور ألا توقع العقوبة التكميلية على مرتكب الجريمة إذا ارتأى  القاضي (في حدود السلطة التقديرية المخولة له قانوناً) إعفاءه منها. وهذا  يعني أن العقوبة التكميلية قد تكون (وجوبية) وقد تكون (جوازية).
وتكون  العقوبة التكميلية وجوبية: كالمصادرة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من  المادة (30) وفي هذه الحالة يلتزم القاضي بالنطق بها وإلا كان حكمه معيباً،  ولكن لا يجوز توقيعها ما لم تصحح الحكم محكمة الطعن لأنها لا توقع إلا  استناداً إلى حكم قضائي.
وتكون العقوبة التكميلية جوازية: كالمصادرة  المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من ذات المادة (30)، وعقوبة الوضع تحت  مراقبة الشرطة المنصوص عليها في المواد (320)، (336)، (355)، و(367).
وهذا  التقسيم الثلاثي للعقوبات نسبي، بمعنى أن العقوبة الواحدة قد يتغير وضعها  فيه: فمراقبة البوليس قد تكون عقوبة أصلية وقد تكون عقوبة تبعية أو  تكميلية. والعزل من الوظائف العامة في بعض حالاته عقوبة تبعية وفي بعضها  عقوبة تكميلية.
وتدور أهمية هذا التقسيم حول دور القاضي في النطق  بالعقوبة، فإن كانت العقوبة أصلية، فعليه أن ينطق بها ويحدد نوعها  ومقدارها، وإن كانت تبعية فلا يلتزم بالنطق بها، وإن نطقه بها فإن ذلك لا  يضيف إلى حكمه شيئاً، أما إذا كانت العقوبة تكميلية فعليه أن ينطق بها،  ولكن بالإضافة إلى عقوبة أصلية؛ وذلك إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بعقوبة أصلية أو  تكميلية فإن المشرع يوجه خطابه إلى القاضي باعتبار أن عليه أن ينطق لها.  أما إذا كانت العقوبة تبعية فإنه يوجه خطابه إلى سلطة التنفيذ باعتبار أنها  تختص مباشرة بتنفيذها دون سند من نص صريح في الحكم.
والعبرة بالعقوبة  الأصلية – دون العقوبات التبعية أو التكميلية – في تحديد القانون الأصلح  للمتهم، وفي تحديد العقوبة الأشد الواجبة التطبيق في بعض حالات تعدد  الجرائم*الباحث / احمد محمد صبرى
*
*" دبلوم العلوم الجنائية"*

----------

